# Acceptable teats for a buck?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I am wondering, I see the teat chart for does, but what about bucks? I've never looked because I've never dealt with a questionable buck before.

My daughter has a buck she is showing for a good friend of ours, he's a decent buck, but I'm not sure about his teats. I think they are sitting way too low as they are not on either side of the sack, but are on the sack. I should have gotten a pic to better show what I mean. Plus on one side he has a 2nd little teat where I think the teats 'should be.'

He's just going to county fairs, no ABGA shows, but I don't want my daughter being embarrassed if he does get knocked down because of teat structure. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I seen a myotonic buck get knocked out of the running for tests on the scrotum. I would say it's not a good quality.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Apparently, it's not a DQ fault from what I've been told, very interesting. I just assumed a boer buck needed to be clean teated like the does. Someone mentioned to me that maybe he is like this because his 'manhood' is so big & heavy and is weighing him down, so that could be, he is definitely well endowed. I will check him again tomorrow, then we'll see what the judge says at the shows I guess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I asked a judge once about bucks teat structure, he told me bucks it does not matter, however, to breed him may pass it onto the does, which is not a good thing.

It doesn't make sense to me, the bucks should matter. Some judges are not as picky about it I guess. But should be.

I have never had one as you are describing so, I really can't give advice there but, this is what the ABGA judge told me a few years ago.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ABGA judges do not consider teat structure on bucks at all. Ever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I still think it's crazy that a buck's teats don't matter. Wow. I'm glad I asked this, because I had no idea. I still wouldn't ever consider a buck who didn't have good structure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*ABGA Bucks*

Must have two large well formed functional testes of equal size testes in single scrotum with no more than a 2" split in apex of scrotum.
DQs; Single testicle, testes too small, abnormal or diseased testicles, excessive split.


----------

